# New American Oak Barrel



## sdelli (Dec 15, 2013)

Got a 10 gallon American Oak wine barrel from the Barrel Mill couple weeks ago. Nice price for American Oak.... I have 3 Hungarian Oak barrels but my taste is leaning toward American Oak in my Cab. So the directions that came with it say it has been air tested prior to shipping..... Prep instructions say fill to the top with cold tap water and let it sit for 24-48 hours... Rinse and you are ready to go! I am thinking........ Really? So for grins I do a hot prep since I have always had real good luck with that procedure. Much more in depth and takes more effort but never had a leak. But here is the surprise I get when doing a hot prep on this barrel..... They waxed every seam and the heads are full of wax! I cannot describe how much wax the hot seal removed! My thoughts..... Way too much wax! But, anyways... Hot seal is done and it is now sitting with water in it for a few days to finish.... Dry as a bone! But I wonder why they put so much wax in the construction of it?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 15, 2013)

Almost appears that they were anticipating a leak and did a little preventive preparations by filling every potential leak area with wax. Honestly, you aren't the first person that I've heard mention that, this is just another reason for me to stick with Vadai.
I hope it all works out for you,
Tom


----------



## altavino (Dec 15, 2013)

did you rder a toasted barrel or a waxed one? waxed ones are often used for spirits


----------



## sdelli (Dec 15, 2013)

altavino said:


> did you rder a toasted barrel or a waxed one? waxed ones are often used for spirits


Medium Toast.....


----------



## sdelli (Dec 16, 2013)

altavino said:


> did you rder a toasted barrel or a waxed one? waxed ones are often used for spirits



Good thought.... I will call them today to make sure.. What if they did make a mistake? Can I still use it for red wine?


----------

